# Flash in Chrome



## Agatha-Hart (Aug 30, 2019)

Just saw that Chrome is going to start phasing out Flash--the only site I regularly use that uses Flash is FA--is FA going to continue to use Flash or will you start phasing it out too?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 30, 2019)

This has been discussed at some length in a relatively recent thread:
forums.furaffinity.net: Flashplayer Drop in 2020


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

I enabled the flash
I see no difference


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> I enabled the flash
> I see no difference


Soon you won't be able to even do that in Chrome.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Soon you won't be able to even do that in Chrome.


Why so??
What is the big deal going on with google chrome?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Why so??
> What is the big deal going on with google chrome?


Chrome is outright blocking Flash in 2020.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Chrome is outright blocking Flash in 2020.


How dumb can their staff get...god, first youtube, now this
And why is this nonsense getting approved?
Why isn't the media backfiring against such a reckless decision??


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> How dumb can their staff get...god, first youtube, now this
> And why is this nonsense getting approved?
> Why isn't the media backfiring against such a reckless decision??


Because Flash is antiquated and out of date. Even Adobe is abandoning it. The media wouldn't care for something that's losing market share year after year. Flash is a dying platform, and has been dying ever since Apple blocked it on their phones yeeeears and years ago.

Apple decided not to allow Flash on the iPhone, and everybody started finding alternatives to Flash so they could support mobile users. Apple dealt the first deathblow to the platform ages ago.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Because Flash is antiquated and out of date. Even Adobe is abandoning it. The media wouldn't care for something that's losing market share year after year. Flash is a dying platform, and has been dying ever since Apple blocked it on their phones yeeeears and years ago.
> 
> Apple decided not to allow Flash on the iPhone, and everybody started finding alternatives to Flash so they could support mobile users. Apple dealt the first deathblow to the platform ages ago.


So, will this be an option for the better
And so.what about all the sites that depend on the plug-in to activate things such as games,  images, and other media systems that depended on flash?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> So, will this be an option for the better
> And so.what about all the sites that depend on the plug-in to activate things such as games,  images, and other media systems that depended on flash?


Everybody's trying to find a solution to their content archives. So far, one doesn't exist.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 30, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Everybody's trying to find a solution to their content archives. So far, one doesn't exist.


Well, And I was thinking of returning to e621 for a content research...well, guess I will have to wait..


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 6, 2019)

There is another thread for this, so I am going to close this up.


----------

